# Snow/Ice and Ribs



## cleglue (Feb 1, 2007)

School was cancelled here in the south because of a little snow.  I bought a slab of ribs last night just in case they called off school.  I put these on the WSM at 11AM.  I rubbed with mustard and D-Dogs original rub.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 1, 2007)

Looking good Craig!!  It's amazing what a little snow will close in NC!!  I lived in Carolina Beach in the 80's, it snow a foot one March 1st and we were off school for over a week!!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 1, 2007)

You call that snow????


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 1, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> You call that snow????



Well remember, we are in the south here Bruce.  They closed local school districts all around us and we dont have a flake one on the ground.  GO FIGURE.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 1, 2007)

Pu$$y's!!!!


----------



## cleglue (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is what happen two weeks ago when they didn't call off school.  We don't drive to well on just alittle ice or snow in the South.

http://www.wsjs.com/pages/186367.php?co ... tId=291765


----------



## wittdog (Feb 1, 2007)

Thats just a dusting...but it's nice to see that all of our Southern Bros aren't a bunch of ............... Can't wait to see the finished pics.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 1, 2007)

I think the bottom half of the U.S. is shut down today.  

Looking good Craig.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 1, 2007)

sheesh that is not snow. Just a light dusting.


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 1, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Here is what happen two weeks ago when they didn't call off school.  *We* don't drive to well on just alittle ice or snow in the South.



Some of us do.  Those who don't are the same ones who feel compelled to buy 3 gallons of milk and 5 loaves of bread every time there's a mention of snow in the forecast.  I've never understood it, myself.   [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## cleglue (Feb 1, 2007)

Now I realize this is only a dusting...we did get a load of snow one evening back in 2000.

A Southern Blizzard...

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/1231/snow.html

I haven't peeked at the rib but I'm sure their doing fine.  Starting to get some baked beans together to go with the ribs.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 1, 2007)

And to think...I look forward to going out on the 2-3" of snow covered roads BEFORE the snowplow's come out so I can get some good traction.
_The first couple of runs of the plows make the roads worse._

Good looking ribs!


----------



## PantherTailgater (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't mind the snow (grew up in the mountains of NC) but the ice storms down here SUCK!  I'll take snow any day.

 I'm sure glad I didn't need any bread or milk because the stores were wiped out last night.

Watching the local TV stations makes me very happy that I survived "DEATH STORM 2007".   :P


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice lookin' bones bud  

What Bruce said


----------



## cleglue (Feb 1, 2007)

I thought these ribs would never get done.  I took them off at 7PM.  They didn't recess on the bone like most ribs.  They also didn't break in the middle when picked up.  I was hungry and it was getting late so I pulled them.  I let them rest about 15 minutes then cut them.  They were very tender and the meat came off the bone more than I like.  I don't understand why they didn't look like they were done.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 1, 2007)

After the "snowstorm" you had down there.......
That dinner looks mighty good [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Unity (Feb 1, 2007)

They look near perfect to me.   

--John  8)


----------



## Griff (Feb 1, 2007)

Good looking food.

Look at the bright side. After a new snow you get to make your own lanes.

Griff


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 1, 2007)

nice looking ribs very yummy stuff.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd eat that!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 2, 2007)

Did you foil them at any point?


----------



## john a (Feb 2, 2007)

They appear to be spares, if so they will take longer then BB's. You put them on at 11a and removed them at 7p, what was the temp, did you open the smoker much, etc? In any event, they look great to me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2007)

They sure look gooood to me Craig!!!  Very nice!!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 2, 2007)

Look good to me....


----------



## cleglue (Feb 2, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Did you foil them at any point?



I did foil.  I was going to foil for only 45 minutes but the ribs weren't receding from the bone.  I foiled them for about 1 1/2 , then back on the smoker.

I didn't open the smoker except to foil them.  The temperature stayed between 230 and 250 at the grate.  I've always used the grate temp in times past.  This is the first time I had two probes measuring the smoker temperature.  Usually one is in the butt, brisket, or chicken.  I never put a thermometer in ribs.  I had one probe at the grate the other hanging from the top vent.  The temperature difference was between 10 to 20 degrees during the entire cook.  I'm using a Maverick ET-73.

I had left over for lunch today and the ribs and beans were great.  They were actually really good last night...just took about 2 hours longer than normal.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 2, 2007)

Must have been a stubborn pig.  

It all still came out good thats what matters.


----------

